# Car tuning and re-maps



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Bit of a long shot but does anyone know of any garages that do car tuning, re-mapping on rolling roads etc ?
Looking at supercharging my vr6 and would need it mapped to get the fuelling perfect. Not something I expect many on here to be into but ya never know.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> Bit of a long shot but does anyone know of any garages that do car tuning, re-mapping on rolling roads etc ?
> Looking at supercharging my vr6 and would need it mapped to get the fuelling perfect. Not something I expect many on here to be into but ya never know.


I am but I've got to admit that in all my travels I've never seen a rolling road . Next time I'm out there's a garage here that does all the aftermarket installation work for new & uprated vehicles & I'll ask in there. failing that , best bet might be to get a car tuning magazine from the papershop & have a look through the ads.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm surprised at that since they all love a diseasel down here and they're really good for re-mapping.
I'll just have to buy some spanish car mags next time I'm home, cheers


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I know we are nowhere near you, but our Citroen main dealer has a rolling road so I guess other main dealers might have them near you. Ask around.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers for that, I'm pretty sure there's a VW dealer in San Javier, if not there's definately a fordy 1 nearby.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

MacRov said:


> Bit of a long shot but does anyone know of any garages that do car tuning, re-mapping on rolling roads etc ?
> Looking at supercharging my vr6 and would need it mapped to get the fuelling perfect. Not something I expect many on here to be into but ya never know.


Supercharge it! How about fixing the bloody door on it first!!!!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

ssshhh


----------

